# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  arnolds stats?

## david_banner

does anybody know what arnold schwarzenegers stats were when he was around his prime?

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Height 6'1 1/2 inches

Weight 235 pounds

Arms 22 1/2 inches

Chest 57 inches

Waist 33 inches

Thighs 28 1/2 inches

Calves 20 inches

----------


## david_banner

cool thanks

----------

